# Trying to combat green spot algae on anubias



## LancsRick

There was a similar recent thread on this, but unfortunately it didn't solve my issue, so here we go.

My Trigon 190 is getting quite mature now, it's nice and stable, with maybe a 30% water change every month or two, and for the most part the plants are healthy and the tank is algae free. Where this isn't true though is on my anubias. Nearly all of their leaves have what I think is green spot algae, and I haven't managed to get rid of it.

Things I've tried so far:

- Dropped photoperiod from 7 hours to 5.
- Scrub with toothbrush to remove algae (zero effect, can't scrub it off)
- Change flow - did this a few days ago, with a setup that should give me better flow but lower velocity, so I'll have to see how this goes over the next few weeks.

It's got 2x 18W T8's with reflectors over it, no CO2, and  I'm dosing all-in-one ferts at the recommended quantity once a week. Otocinclus and amano shrimp already present.

Any thoughts guys? I'm starting to get a bit more fussy about my tanks now, so I want to start learning about getting them "just" right, instead of "nearly" right!

Thanks.


----------



## ceg4048

GSA is a PO4/CO2 issue so since CO2 is not an option then try upping the PO4. With anubias you might need to either shade them or trim the leaves as they start to get GSA. This is a slow growing plant so it is susceptible.

Cheers,


----------



## LancsRick

Somehow I thought you'd have a suggestion Clive! Any dangers in upping the PO4? I'm using Potassium Phosphate as my source.


----------



## LancsRick

Thinking about it, would either reducing the photoperiod further, or removing the reflectors assist? I know it would slow growth, but would the reduced demand also be another way to restore the balance, rather than adding more artificial inputs to the tank?


----------



## Ian Holdich

Upping the p04, works a treat for GSA.


----------



## LancsRick

By how much Ian? Are we talking 25% increase, or doubling, etc?


----------



## ceg4048

Rick, you can add as much as you want. I always opt to doubling the PO4 as a standard procedure, but of course that raises the TDS, so if that is something important to you then only do 25% or 50%.

Removing the reflectors can help.

Also, you really need to revise your idea about what is artificial. Why is adding more PO4 artificial but yet having an electric lamp over the tank with electric filters, and adding pre-packaged food from a tin can not artificial? Everything about your tank is artificial. Fish and plants do not live in artificial glass rectangles in nature and do not get fed Tetramin flak food on a regular basis. Natural processes occur in a tank but the tank system itself is completely artificial. This idea of a "natural aquarium" is a completely misguided one and it only serves to enslave peoples thought patterns. Their thinking become restricted within a box and renders obvious solutions inaccessible. Once you abandon the idea of natural-versus-artificial you are then free to think about ways of maximizing the health of the system. If the system is suffering poor health due to a PO4 deficiency then the obvious solution is to add more PO4.

Cheers,


----------



## foxfish

I have never seen mature anubias without some alga in a high tec tank.
I am sure there are plenty of specimens out there but, I have yet to personally witness them.
I have kept many successful tanks containing anubias but never without algae growing on the leaves.
However I have seen some lovely specimens in low tec tanks, in our locale public aquarium there are some huge & apparently very old examples that look pristine!
I asked the manager about them once, he said the growlux lighting only gets replaced when the bulbs fail & there is nothing added to the tanks apart fro a daily feeding for the fish.


----------



## ian_m

When I had a slight BBA issue on some of my Anubia leaves, I hiked it out the tank, at water change time and wiped the leaves with a piece of kitchen towel soaked in a slightly diluted solution of Flourish Excel, left for a minute or two and put back in the tank. Pretty soon the BBA went white and within a week had gone/been eaten and hasn't come back. Did the same with in tank filter that had BBA on it, even worked below the water line.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
There is a large _Anubias_ in this low-tech tank (it has poked through the surface on the left of the image), and last time I retrieved it (about a 18 months ago when I had to move the tank), it was algae free. I tend to find in most of the older established tanks you don't get much algae, other than a bit of BBA on sponges etc. I haven't added any fertiliser to this tank in the last 18 months, as the floaters have remained green and growing, and it is in the lab at work, which can make maintenance problematic.

Most of the _Anubias_ and _Bolbitis_ plants I have are submerged in the jungle, where they thrive on benign neglect, stay algae free and carry on growing slowly. Often I only actually find them when I have to move the tank etc





The tank is from this thread "Water lettuce ...."- http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/water-lettuce-and-its-impact-on-my-tank.24109/

cheers Darrel


----------

